# Going to my first Q'n Comp. in September.



## richman2000 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm new to smoking and already addicted, I've also never attended a BBQ compitition.  So that means I'm ready to  enter the world of cometitive Q.  I'll be using my Char-griller Duo with SFB, and all the mods done by then(I hope).  There will be Chicken, Pork, and Beef catagories.  I'm hoping some of you Q-guru's can pass along ideas, tips, and doe's and don'ts.  I also need some ideas for presenting the final product.  I'm considering entering something in each catagory.

This is the one I'm entering.  www.merced-chamber.com

I'll also have to find a trailer for my grill.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## duffman (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not going to be much help but good luck and I hope you win.


----------



## hernando (Jul 29, 2010)

^ what he said!  My only advice, go in with 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





the guns blazin'!


----------



## meateater (Jul 29, 2010)

I would suggest Jeffs email course and also take a look at the wiki's. Lot's of good info there.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Read the rules I would say not enough time for brisket but plenty of time for ribs and chicken.  Have fun that is the most important part and practice before hand without going inside your house for anything.


----------



## eman (Jul 30, 2010)

Says you can start setting up at 7,a. w/ 1 hr set up time you need to be done at least 45 min b4 turn in so that you have time to slice / pull and  plate and turn in.

 Not enough time for a low and slow briskey IMHO.

 There have been some folks here that have speed cooked briskets at a higher heat and have reported that they were good and tender. never tried it so i can't say.

 again IMHO, If it was my first comp i would enter one catagorie and do the best smoke i could

in that catagorie.

  Do a practice smoke using the same technics and meats that you would use in a comp.

 Like someone said, no going to the store or kitchen cabinets.

 Do it just like you were at the comp. take notes and keep a chart listing time it takes for every step. This will give you an idea of how much time you actually have to smoke and how long it takes to set up , prep and finish.


----------



## richman2000 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll listen to the advice, and stick to one item.  I'll start working on my pork ribs.  If I use the advice I'm getting from this site, I'll blow away the compitition, or atleast impress a few people.


----------



## mongoose (Aug 4, 2010)

I did a small competition in June.  I was real nervous, but ended up doing very well.  I say jump in with both feet and do it.  You don't know how you will do until you try it.  It will be a lot of fun no matter how things turn out.


----------

